# Anybody use Black widow pits for catch dogs



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lets see some pics if anybody hunt them.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 18, 2009)

or if you no of anybody useing them.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 19, 2009)

whats the difference in them and a regular pitt. iv never herd of them


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are the meants dog in the pit section and not for shore but I think the meanst dog. And they r mostly used for fighting dogs.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jun 19, 2009)

last i checked you didnt want your catch dog catching other dogs. lol you want them catching hogs, so why would you want to use fighting dogs 2 catch?!


----------



## cyco (Jun 19, 2009)

you should use jeep/shorty cowboy they have the drive and the mouth,the dog in my avator is jeep/shorty cowboy


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2009)

Dont know anything about any bloodlinesof dogs but I use what have been proven to be great catchdogs.The one I have now is finally turning into a catchdog.The sire of the one I have now was one of the best I ever seen and he got killed by a big boar few years ago.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 20, 2009)

bloodline dont mean crap. if the dogs gone catch the dogs gone catch no matter what the piece of paper says. a pits a pit to me


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 20, 2009)

I dont know about black widow  but at 4 and 5 months old these are goin to do it


----------



## johnf (Jun 20, 2009)

i traded for apit pup awhile back . told a guy that useta raise fightin dogs about him and that hed been a house dog for a while and i hoped he catch . he replied they didnt drain the blood out of him did they. and he was right


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> last i checked you didnt want your catch dog catching other dogs. lol you want them catching hogs, so why would you want to use fighting dogs 2 catch?!



LMBO, that is what I was thinking.  You'd spend more time tending shredded dogs than getting hogs


----------



## Ebo Walker (Jun 21, 2009)

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> They are the meants dog in the pit section and not for shore but I think the meanst dog. And they r mostly used for fighting dogs.




Mean dogs didn't win in the pits...Game blooded dogs with a big heart did. They culled the "mean" ones real quick.

Which Black widow line are you referring to.

There is the Carver, Townsend, and the one female that come out of the ol' Cowboy dog that all carry the Black Widow name.

There is also the "Gotti" line that carries a Black Widow name, but very few real Bulldog men  consider those short legged hippo's TRUE Pit Bulls.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't no what bloodlines of black Widows I just no Black widow. And you got to train the dog to catch. I just thought people would use them becouse of there meaniss


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 21, 2009)

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I don't no what bloodlines of black Widows I just no Black widow. And you got to train the dog to catch. I just thought people would use them becouse of there meaniss



To me if you have to train him to catch he aint worth having.Now what you do have to train is one to go to a bay and to be quiet and not bark.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well i do not hog hunt. I just coon hunt.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 22, 2009)

There aint no way id use a gotti line pit for hog huntin. Thats one of the highest priced lines there is, next to razors edge! I aint ever heard of black widow!


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 22, 2009)

You want ever see any of them for sale. you have to no somebody to get on. there usely sort Back with white chest and mean a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I no were sombody could get some.I have to see when he is going to breed her. he is going to breed black widow female with a blue nose the will medium size dogs.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 28, 2009)

i use to sell'em! www.outragekennels.net .........sold'em all.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 28, 2009)

the black widow pits have a red dot on there #$%^& you have to turn them over to see it.yall didnt know that?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 28, 2009)

catch-n-tie said:


> the black widow pits have a red dot on there azzwhole you have to turn them over to see it.yall didnt know that?


no they do not.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 29, 2009)

catch-n-tie said:


> the black widow pits have a red dot on there azzwhole you have to turn them over to see it.yall didnt know that?



Prolly get bit if you try to look, or either make a friend for life....


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 29, 2009)

yea your right.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe this carver dog is what you are talking about

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_pit_bull_terrier/pedigree/132443.html


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I looked at it I seen some that looked like them But most of them didn't


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 6, 2009)

here you go man this one is mine and it is of the gotti line mixed with the cowboy line!


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 6, 2009)

That looks Just like one.


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 6, 2009)

here is my razors edge dog his sir is knuckles and his mom(sorry had to put it like that on here) is paris gottyline


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Some good looking dogs. You want to sell that black one?


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 6, 2009)

the pics where taken with my phone so they do no justist


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 6, 2009)

What I want to no if you want to sell the black one.


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 6, 2009)

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Some good looking dogs. You want to sell that black one?



no thanks


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jul 7, 2009)

so the black widow pits your talking about are more bred from gansta dogs and not game bred?if so you pretty much have an amstaff or what they are calling them now days american bully...bred for looks  and not performance


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

it is not realy a blood line yet more so a nic name. but they make great hunters if raise right my 2 dogs are not fighters and I would never alow them to be. to me fighting a dog is wrong. they only do what you teach them. raise them right and you have a good dog raise them wrong and you have trouble!!!


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a couple of comments. I have been breeding pits for catch work for a long time and been around em in other aspects all my life. For one, if you can tell a dogs bloodline by the way it looks then you are amazing. the dogs you just described (black with a little white on the chest) can be found in any bloodline out there. I have some eli dogs like that some virgil dogs like that and some zebo dogs that look like that. Color is the easiest thing to breed for in a dog and if someone is breeding for color or head size I suggest you look for another breeder. Secondly a Blue Nose is just the color of the dogs nose and doesnt refer to bloodline either so what is your buddy breeding his "black widow" pit to? And a good catch dog is where you find it, best catchdog i have owned and still have is a dog my wife got for free in the wal mart parking lot. dont have a clue how she is bred, but she is black with a little white on the chest and feet. I might have myself a black widow pit after all!


----------



## OleSlingShot (Jul 7, 2009)

I also found a pup for free.  Who knows I might even have me a BLACK WIDOW and not even know it.  But I did check for the red hour glass...Doesn't have one


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 7, 2009)

OleSlingShot said:


> I also found a pup for free.  Who knows I might even have me a BLACK WIDOW and not even know it.  But I did check for the red hour glass...Doesn't have one


They want have one.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lukethedrifter said:


> Just a couple of comments. I have been breeding pits for catch work for a long time and been around em in other aspects all my life. For one, if you can tell a dogs bloodline by the way it looks then you are amazing. the dogs you just described (black with a little white on the chest) can be found in any bloodline out there. I have some eli dogs like that some virgil dogs like that and some zebo dogs that look like that. Color is the easiest thing to breed for in a dog and if someone is breeding for color or head size I suggest you look for another breeder. Secondly a Blue Nose is just the color of the dogs nose and doesnt refer to bloodline either so what is your buddy breeding his "black widow" pit to? And a good catch dog is where you find it, best catchdog i have owned and still have is a dog my wife got for free in the wal mart parking lot. dont have a clue how she is bred, but she is black with a little white on the chest and feet. I might have myself a black widow pit after all!



Idk bloodlines on Blackwidows. And Idk The bloodline on his Blue nose. All I no it is just a blue nose pit. And it is huge. The only bloodline that i no is my pit.


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

Lukethedrifter said:


> Just a couple of comments. I have been breeding pits for catch work for a long time and been around em in other aspects all my life. For one, if you can tell a dogs bloodline by the way it looks then you are amazing. the dogs you just described (black with a little white on the chest) can be found in any bloodline out there. I have some eli dogs like that some virgil dogs like that and some zebo dogs that look like that. Color is the easiest thing to breed for in a dog and if someone is breeding for color or head size I suggest you look for another breeder. Secondly a Blue Nose is just the color of the dogs nose and doesnt refer to bloodline either so what is your buddy breeding his "black widow" pit to? And a good catch dog is where you find it, best catchdog i have owned and still have is a dog my wife got for free in the wal mart parking lot. dont have a clue how she is bred, but she is black with a little white on the chest and feet. I might have myself a black widow pit after all!



I don't like to say anything like this but you are wrong. 
you can tell blood lines by looking at them like your eli is taller and skinnyer then my gotty dog post pics lets see if I'm right! also color is just color and any blood line can have diff colors so you can't tell what blood line a dog is by color but you can by size ,shape, and build of a dog just like jeep's are known for a longer nose , gotty's are known for short and wide bodies and block heads and short noses. cowboy is known for black dots on skin not on hair a little taller then a gotty but just as wide and 20"+ heads
just for a few refs.
 but not all dog will fit there bloodline trates
but you can get a good guess on a bloodline of a dog.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 7, 2009)

not trying to stir the pot or anything but what difference does it really make??honestly?  jeep, razors edge, gotty, cowboy who cares, when your hog hunting a catch dog is a catch dog. a piece of paper saying who the dogs daddy and momma is and there grandparents dont really matter in the woods, every pit is different regardless of bloodline


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry sir, but you are still wrong. I promise you cant tell a dogs bloodline by the way it looks. Sure, you may be able to tell if it is game blooded or not, but you definately cant tell the bloodline. I have over 20 dogs on my yard between pits, Plott hounds and blackmouth curs, and i guarantee you that you couldnt look at any of them and tell what there ped is like or what bloodline they are without taking a wild guess and getting lucky on a couple. Here you go, give it a shot.


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> not trying to stir the pot or anything but what difference does it really make??honestly?  jeep, razors edge, gotty, cowboy who cares, when your hog hunting a catch dog is a catch dog. a piece of paper saying who the dogs daddy and momma is and there grandparents dont really matter in the woods, every pit is different regardless of bloodline



you are right sir I've seen some dogs see a hog and turn tail and run away. it realy don't mater when hunting it's just some people like diff. trates like taler , or shorter


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

the puppy is a black mouth cur and the black female looks good but she has the trates of coby and jeep. the white one is sweet and I can't see how long his nose is but he looks like he has a little bulldog in him but does look like a cowboy line


----------



## cyco (Jul 7, 2009)

this dog is two months old and will catch anything less than 80 pounds and try to catch anythang bigger


----------



## doggr (Jul 7, 2009)

The,only thing you can tell about this pit argument is. Jeep,Honeybunch,Finleys bo,cowboy,wild bill,zebo,danger zone, corvino, are game dogs that should weight about 35-45lbs. Now Gotti,Razor Edge,Camalot should be 80lbs plus. Would diff. hunt game dog for hog hunting,more bite,much more wind if the hog breaks..


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

cyco said:


> this dog is two months old and will catch anything less than 80 pounds and try to catch anythang bigger



love his blue eyes


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

doggr said:


> The,only thing you can tell about this pit argument is. Jeep,Honeybunch,Finleys bo,cowboy,wild bill,zebo,danger zone, corvino, are game dogs that should weight about 35-45lbs. Now Gotti,Razor Edge,Camalot should be 80lbs plus. Would diff. hunt game dog for hog hunting,more bite,much more wind if the hog breaks..



all I was trying to say is there are trates of diffrent bloodlines that can be seen by looking at them yes some look alike with only small diff.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 7, 2009)

The black dog is pure mayfield. She came from Rod Kershner in Illinois. The Red and white female came from evolution kennels and is redboy/jocko/bolio/tombstone. Both are great catchdogs and both are great with other dogs. they have been a pleasure to own and hunt with. thanks for the compliments. Ray.


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

Lukethedrifter said:


> The black dog is pure mayfield. She came from Rod Kershner in Illinois. The Red and white female came from evolution kennels and is redboy/jocko/bolio/tombstone. Both are great catchdogs and both are great with other dogs. they have been a pleasure to own and hunt with. thanks for the compliments. Ray.



I would not have thought bolio or jocko I guess I was tought a lesson today thank you .
by the way my 2 are posted up in here too the soild white one and the chocklet one dang I need spelling lessons oh well you get what I'm saying


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 7, 2009)

dang I need spelling lessons [/QUOTE] 
Don't we all. LOL


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the picture where the dog is chained to that old camper trailer!!!   Maybe you should build it a lot so it doesnt drag that trailer off down a hill!!!


----------



## jchavis (Jul 9, 2009)

crossbreed i think its time to be quiet!! you have made your self look really foolish!!you or nobody else on this planet can tell what blood line a dog is by looking at it....different bloodlines carry different traits, some different and some the same!!! and as far as the gotti line, you even talk about going to the woods around one, and it will fall out!!! i wouldnt hunt 1 if it was the last dog on earth!!!


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 9, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Btt


----------



## baldfish (Jul 10, 2009)

cyco said:


> this dog is two months old and will catch anything less than 80 pounds and try to catch anythang bigger



The attitude in this one face say's he's got more hunt in him than any other dogs pic on here JMHO


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Btt


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 1, 2009)

jchavis said:


> crossbreed i think its time to be quiet!! you have made your self look really foolish!!you or nobody else on this planet can tell what blood line a dog is by looking at it....different bloodlines carry different traits, some different and some the same!!! and as far as the gotti line, you even talk about going to the woods around one, and it will fall out!!! i wouldnt hunt 1 if it was the last dog on earth!!!



foolish I am not. but I'll run my dog a good half day and he will not fall out! you want to try?


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Btt


----------



## biker13 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a Razors edge/Watchdog male,he weighs 92#'s,huge head,and he was bred back to a 47# cur and the pups turned out just fine,really good catch dogs.Largest pup got up around 50.I ain't been able to get a soft drink with his papers,he's just a great dog to have.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a pic of him?


----------

